

Ask HN: Best environments to hack in SF - EddieB

Hi all,<p>I'm in SF for two months to explore and take some time out to work on personal projects and I'm looking for some nice places to hack on my projects.<p>Places with WiFi are preferable but not a necessity. I'm just looking for good environments from calm to busy. So if anyone has any good well known/not so known spots, please share :)<p>Thanks!
======
yid
I worked on a startup for a month from the SF public library near the Civic
Center. The trick is to go up to the 4th floor, where they have some really
nice reading rooms with power and free wifi, and pretty nice views of the
outside. Good light, too. Just make sure to empty your bladder before coming,
because you sure _as hell_ don't want to use the restrooms (I've seen homeless
people bathing in the sinks).

------
BillSaysThis
If you're willing to go to Mountain View, as suggested by jwb119, Hacker Dojo
(<http://hackerdojo.com>) is a much better choice IMO than Red Rock. Don't get
me wrong, Red Rock is probably the best of the downtown MV coffee shops and I
worked there many mornings before the Dojo opened, but the Dojo is much
larger, has far less ambient noise and the people are much more amenable to
conversation.

------
_pius
The POPOS.

<http://www.spur.org/files/u7/POPOSGuide.pdf>

------
EddieB
Wow, thanks for the great responses!

I will definitely head up to the public library near the civic center and
checkout the POPOS guide.. great information :)

As for the hackerdojo, I already plan on heading there but wont be down that
way for a couple of weaks yet..

------
LarryMade2
Seconded on the library - make sure to get a card and access their on-line
catalog - besides the HUGE computer book section in the library itself there
are many e-editions available for on-line patrons.

------
jwb119
Not technically SF, but if you are down in the Valley you have to check out
Red Rock Coffee in Mountain View at least once. Great spot.

